# How much space to get to macro?



## EOBeav (Jul 3, 2012)

So, here's the deal. I'd like to create a DIY extension tube to use my 50mm f/1.4 as a macro lens. How much additional space will I need to create to make that happen? I see that Canon has a couple of electronic ones for sale, more than what I want to spend on one, but I'm not sure of the math calculations involved to get to the point of using it as a macro. I understand this won't utilize AF, and will be strictly MF, but I'm ok with that. Thanks in advance for whatever advice you can give.


----------



## kdsand (Jul 3, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> So, here's the deal. I'd like to create a DIY extension tube to use my 50mm f/1.4 as a macro lens. How much additional space will I need to create to make that happen? I see that Canon has a couple of electronic ones for sale, more than what I want to spend on one, but I'm not sure of the math calculations involved to get to the point of using it as a macro. I understand this won't utilize AF, and will be strictly MF, but I'm ok with that. Thanks in advance for whatever advice you can give.


At some point (a month ago?) Some where (Adorama - B&H?) I saw several new adjustable bellows. I think they were fairly inexpensive .....
Vague I know. Sorry.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

why bother trying to make it yourself ebay have dirt cheap ones.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Macro-Extension-Tube-lens-Ring-Canon-EOS-60D-1100D-550D-600D-1000D-500D-50D-/320876610897?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item4ab5bc8551

problem with these is they are dumb so you have no aperture control or AF or exif data

i have these which give you full aperture control, AF and all exif data
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New-Kenko-12mm-20mm-36mm-Auto-Extension-Tube-Set-DG-Canon-EF-EF-S-/221057255169?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item33780a0701

I have also seen these new ones that they claim work too but are much cheaper than the kenko
I havent used them though
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auto-Focus-Macro-Extension-Tube-CANON-EOS-EF-EF-S-/320721870136?pt=AU_Lenses&hash=item4aac835d38
since there are no optics all you really need is the electronics to control aperture etc


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2012)

I second buying a cheap one. Here is a set of three for under $7 with free shipping.

Manual Version: $7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Canon-EOS-EF-Camera-Macro-Extension-Tube-Ring-Adapters-/300667737264?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46013194b0

There are no electronics in the ones which support AF, just a direct pass thru of the circuits. I paid $25 for mine a few years back, but the price has gone up.

Autofocus version: $43

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-Focus-Macro-Extension-Tube-Set-For-Canon-EOS-EF-EF-S-DSLR-Camera-/220925737551?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3370333a4f


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 4, 2012)

Aw, come on guys, where's your sense of fun? I have a seldom-used Lensbaby that I'm going to cannibalize to get the correct bayonet fitting, and some left over black PVC pipe from a home project that's just about the right diameter to get the job done. I'm just wondering how much space I'll need, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> Aw, come on guys, where's your sense of fun? I have a seldom-used Lensbaby that I'm going to cannibalize to get the correct bayonet fitting, and some left over black PVC pipe from a home project that's just about the right diameter to get the job done. I'm just wondering how much space I'll need, but I'll figure it out.


 
The ends must be parallel to within a few 1/10000 of a inch, which is not your ordinary hacksaw job, so you will need a lathe, or you might get a tilt effect.

As for distance, you typically get a set of three tubes, the length varies by manufacturer, 6, 12, 25mm or 9mm, 16mm, 28mm. etc.

The amount of magnification varies from lens to lens depending on the design. primes are the easiest to use. The tubes come in sets of three so you can vary the magnification.

http://www.mystd.de/album/calculator/


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 4, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The ends must be parallel to within a few 1/10000 of a inch, which is not your ordinary hacksaw job, so you will need a lathe, or you might get a tilt effect.
> 
> As for distance, you typically get a set of three tubes, the length varies by manufacturer, 6, 12, 25mm or 9mm, 16mm, 28mm. etc.
> 
> ...



Great info to have. Thanks for the response and the link.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jul 4, 2012)

Lovely project - go for it!

I hate to spoil some of the fun but a macro used wide open is not very usable for anything else than abstracts. DOF is very thin. So you need to be able to set aperture somehow (that means electronics) OR to get your design to work on old FD-lenses while you are at it! No idea if that is posible since they need an adapter with a lens to work as normal EOS lenses but as a macro.... I don´t know. But that would be usable and those FD-lenses can be cheap!

Hmm old nikon lenses might be a better idea... Don´t think they need additional glass to work properly.

Anyway - Best of luck!


----------



## PhotoBadger (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's something I've never got round to trying - invest in some Pringles and (in theory) you can make a zoom!

http://www.pixiq.com/article/macro-photography-on-a-budget

Personally I just stick a cheap kit lens on backwards. Started off simply holding it in place with my hand, but I liked it so much that in the end I blew a whole £1.17 on a reversing ring.


----------



## SambalOelek (Jul 4, 2012)

The Bad Duck said:


> Lovely project - go for it!
> 
> I hate to spoil some of the fun but a macro used wide open is not very usable for anything else than abstracts. DOF is very thin. So you need to be able to set aperture somehow (that means electronics)



Dismounting the lens while pressing the DOF preview button will allow you to pre-set the aperture (causing a very dark VF if set much below f/4).


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 9, 2012)

I can appreciate the "make it yourself" quest but if you look around I am sure you can find a set cheap-cheap!

I found my set of 3 Kenko tubes on Craigslist for 45 bucks! They were almost brand-new! I can't imagine the time it will take you to make a prototype will be worth the little bit of money you will save in the end. But good luck and let us know how the end result goes!

D


----------



## archangelrichard (Jul 22, 2012)

I hate to crash the party but ... bad idea. See the shorter the lens is the worse it is at macro -- this is why Canon makes a 50mm 2.5 macro that needs a special extension set for real close macro; most manufacturers will say 85 - 100 is a better range for macro (part of this is you get farther away from the subject allowing LIGHT to reach it -- a 50mm or less F 1.4 is just too round a front element - it will distort things when used as a macro

and didn't anybody tell you that extension tubes or bellows (a technically better choice) will take away that f 1.4 in a heartbeat (it's a function of what they do - move the camera, and aperture away from the camera sensor) - the 50mm f 2.5 macro is a better choice or a 10mm macro


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 24, 2012)

i dont think its possible without proper know-how and equpiment to just build some lens converter stuff. just missing a little and the focus is off.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> i dont think its possible without proper know-how and equpiment to just build some lens converter stuff. just missing a little and the focus is off.


Sure its possible and easy. The length of the adapter is not critical.
The point was, is it worth spending two or three hours to save $7.00, but the op wants to experiment and learn. Thats a good thing!
Cut off a piece of plastic pipe screw or glue Canon lens mounts from damaged lenses or even tape it to the lens and camera.
Focus is controlled by moving the camera toward or away from the object. The focus distance can be very short, sometimes less than a inch, depending on the length of the adapter.


----------

